#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Core sample holder design.

## Gabrieloks

Hello everyone. This seems to be a very nice and fun forum!



I'm an engineering student and I'm designing a core sample holder for my final year project. It would be very kind of you guys if you could recommend me literature about coring analysis in petroleum engineering.

Thank you very much!See More: Core sample holder design.

----------

